# Server Down?Wieder mal am Warten? Ab hier rein!



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2011)

Komm ich dem Ahraman mal zuvor und starte einen Server Down Thread 

Postet hier wenn der (EU) Server mal wieder eine Kaffeepause einlegt und vertreibt euch die Zeit .


----------



## Arosk (22. Juni 2011)

Einfach so oder ist grad was los? Bin grad am spielen ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2011)

Grad hat der Server nee glückliche Phase, aber in einem der "unwahrscheinlichen" Fälle das er doch mal down ist (was ja spätestens morgen für den patch sein wird) da ist dieser Thread da


----------



## Kremlin (22. Juni 2011)

ich mag diesen thread jetzt schon.


----------



## xxhajoxx (22. Juni 2011)

Ich häng noch 34 minuten in der Warteschlange
Die letzten Tage waren auch wieder katastrophal mit diesen Servern.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hänge zwischen Passwort eingeben & Warteschlange  
Ey solangsam übertreiben sie mit trollen  
Am schlimmsten ist es ,wenn du grad was machen willst & ne Zeit in Inaktiv war & dann da steht [SITZUNG GESCHLOSSEN] -.-
dann raus & wieder rein in die 2000000000000Jahre Warteschlange


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2011)

grad zum zweiten mal aus der warteschlange geworfen worden >.<


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2011)

Ich auch & jetzt hab ich für Heute erstmal genug :S


----------



## Kremlin (22. Juni 2011)

bin drinnen. ohne queue :E


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. Juni 2011)

GOD DAMNIT I WANNA PLAY!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_yYzsdBzzho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## skyline930 (22. Juni 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Video



LMAO, zu geil 
Vorallem leider zu wahr ;(


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. Juni 2011)

Haha grad reingekommen die armen hatten keine Chance und schaut euch mal den Soraka Build vom Gegnerteam an.  

EPIC!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (23. Juni 2011)

Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass dein Soraka-Built auch sehr unüblich für Premade-Ranked-Games, im höheren Bereich ist.  Meist steht bei Soraka / Janna / Sona u.s.w. bei den getöteten Minions eine Zahl zwischen 0 und 10, maximal 20. Die Items bestehen aus Philosopher-Stone, Heart of Gold, Schuhen, Wards und Oracle  In Normal Games und auch in Solo-Queue eher nicht zu empfehlen oder nicht sehr praktikabel weil die Teammates da einfach nicht mitmachen. Die meisten haben ja schon Probleme mit dem Last-Hitten


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. Juni 2011)

/sticky

Naja, noch nicht. Vielleicht mal später. So, da ich auf keinem Server einloggen kann, wer hat Lust auf ein Communityprojekt?


----------



## TrollJumper (23. Juni 2011)

Was für ein Communityprojekt?


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. Juni 2011)

Weiß ich selbst noch nicht, aber es hat definitiv etwas mit einer Karte, 10 Helden und einem Gewinnerteam zu tun. Können im Irc gerne zusammen überlegen.


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Juni 2011)

wow, der neue patch läd mit *ganzen* 40kb pro sekunde . bei 110mb.... 

@ Ahramanyu: Da ich nicht alle ersten Thread im LoL Subforum erstellen will kannst du doch deine Community-idee in den Thread "Buffed spielt LoL" Umwandeln  da kann dann jeder seinen Beschwörernamen etc für andere festhalten


----------



## Aeonflu-X (23. Juni 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass dein Soraka-Built auch sehr unüblich für Premade-Ranked-Games, im höheren Bereich ist.  Meist steht bei Soraka / Janna / Sona u.s.w. bei den getöteten Minions eine Zahl zwischen 0 und 10, maximal 20. Die Items bestehen aus Philosopher-Stone, Heart of Gold, Schuhen, Wards und Oracle  In Normal Games und auch in Solo-Queue eher nicht zu empfehlen oder nicht sehr praktikabel weil die Teammates da einfach nicht mitmachen. Die meisten haben ja schon Probleme mit dem Last-Hitten



Ich spiele noch nicht wirklich lange.
Komme mit dem zur Zeit gut zurecht.

Was meinst du mit Premade Ranked Games?
Ich zocke bis dato nur Random Games.
Also einfach Spielen und 5vs5 wählen. 

Naja das mit den Kills und Minion Kills kommt dadurch zustande dass das gegnerische Team einfach Mega Scheisse war.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juni 2011)

trolololololololo 
Wie ich diese Warteschlangen verachte


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Juni 2011)

"Sitzung geschlossen" FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-----------


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> "Sitzung geschlossen" FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-----------



Wenn es die Sitzung nie schliessen würde, wärst du vielleicht ja jetzt noch in der Warteschlange.


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Arosk (23. Juni 2011)

AMG!

Ich komm nicht rein :<


----------



## skyline930 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich: "Hey, ich spiel mal ne Runde LoL!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riot: "Nein."


----------



## TrollJumper (23. Juni 2011)

Restliche Wartezeit: 1min und gerade gings: "Server sind zurzeit ausgelastet"

Ernsthaft Riot?


----------



## Arosk (23. Juni 2011)

"Hey, ich spiel mal ne Runde LoL"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ganz weg ^^


----------



## skyline930 (23. Juni 2011)

Jop, nach dem 5 Mal Queue genau das selbe Problem bei mir. Die Queue buggt bei mir total rum, ich spring nur so hin und her, teilweise werde ich sogar in der Position wieder zurück nach hinten geschoben *lol*


Edit: Laut dem Serverstatus sind die Server komplett Unavailable, geilo -.-

Edit 2: Ohja, sind sie. Fu.

Edit wtf: "Severs were turned offline while we work on a firewall changes to address the packet loss we were seeing."

Das ist Kompetenz. NICHT.


----------



## Skatero (23. Juni 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Jop, nach dem 5 Mal Queue genau das selbe Problem bei mir. Die Queue buggt bei mir total rum, ich spring nur so hin und her, teilweise werde ich sogar in der Position wieder zurück nach hinten geschoben *lol*
> 
> 
> Edit: Laut dem Serverstatus sind die Server komplett Unavailable, geilo -.-
> ...


Was wäre dann Kompetenz? Es einfach so sein lassen?
Es ist einfach so, dass die Leistung der Server momentan nicht ausreicht.
Dies zu ändern, ist keine Arbeit, die man einem Tag erledigt hat. Es bringt einfach nichts, Riot irgendwie zu flamen, obwohl ich es teilweise verstehen kann.
Andererseits gibt es einfach total dumme Aktionen, bei denen sich echt fragen muss, ob die Leute noch richtig denken können.
Heute sind z.B. absichtlich viele auf den US Server, damit er auch down geht. Wenn sie einfach nur dort spielen würden, wäre das ja okay. Aber sie gehen dahin und feeden usw.
Für solche Leute würde ich mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich anstrengen.


----------



## painschkes (23. Juni 2011)

_Ein Freund hat nen Problem mit LoL (von den Servern mal abgesehen) - wenn es dann dochmal geht bekommt er nach der Championauswahl bevor das Game startet einen Fehler :

An unknown DirectX Error acured - bla bla bla" - Direct X und den Grafikkartentreiber haben wir schon neu installiert - kommt auch nur bei LoL..

Google hilft auch nicht - finde zwar genug Threads aber in keinem gibts ne Hilfe._

_Jemand ne Ahnung wie das zu beheben ist?_


----------



## skyline930 (23. Juni 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Was wäre dann Kompetenz? Es einfach so sein lassen?
> Es ist einfach so, dass die Leistung der Server momentan nicht ausreicht.
> Dies zu ändern, ist keine Arbeit, die man einem Tag erledigt hat. Es bringt einfach nichts, Riot irgendwie zu flamen, obwohl ich es teilweise verstehen kann.
> Andererseits gibt es einfach total dumme Aktionen, bei denen sich echt fragen muss, ob die Leute noch richtig denken können.
> ...



packet loss auf einem Gameserver verursacht durch die Firewall? Das ist lächerlich. Riot ist mittlerweile alles andere als Kinderkacke, da darf sowas nicht passieren, genauso wenig wie alle anderen Serverprobleme in letzter Zeit. Die Tage in den letzten 4 Wochen an denen ich und meine Mates problemfrei zocken konnten, kann ich mir an einer Hand abzählen. Patcherprobleme, Pingschwankungen, FPS-Drops, kürzere Freezes (serverseitig), und natürlich die berühmt-berüchtigten pvp.net-Client Fehler wie "Session closed." etc. Das gepaart mit Frustration schon nach dem Doppelklick auf die LoL-Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop in Form von einer 3 3/4 Stündigen Queue, klasse 

Ich finde LoL super, ich finde Riot gut, ich mag im großen und ganzen die LoL Community, kaufe mir auch ab und zu RP. Nur das was in letzter Zeit abläuft ist einfach nur assozial von seiten Riots. Ich warte gerne nen Monat auf den verdammten Patch, wenn die endlich mal die Server fixen würden. Aber nein, die Yorick-Bundles haben oberste Priorität. Ist jemandem aufgefallen, dass wenn der Shop sogar mal ausfällt (was selten vorkommt), wie schnell er wieder da ist? 

Ich kann nur auf meinen Post im LoL-Sammelthread verweisen:



> > We have already ordered a large amount of new game servers that are going to be added to the local European server cluster in a month or so
> 
> 
> 
> Geschrieben vor 2 Monaten, klasse. Die Sache die mich persönlich auch ankotzt: Gut, wir müssen ausgelagert werden, kann passieren. Aber wenn man auf NY server spielen muss mit einem Ping von 200+, davor eine 2h Loginqueue durchlebt hat, um dann nach 3 Minuten versuchen sich zu bewegen (aufgrund von Ping und zusätzlichen Lags von Riot aus) mit einem "Session closed" Fehler aus dem Spiel geworfen zu werden, um dann nochmal 2h in der Queue zu sitzen und zu sehen das man das Spiel als Leave gezählt bekommen hat. Und das ist verdammt noch mal nicht ausgedacht, sondern von mir selbst erlebt (abgesehen davon das ich mir das 2. Mal Queue nicht mehr angetan hab, und den Lv am nächsten Tag gesehen hab.).



Es wird viel versprochen, aber nichts getan. Das einzige was an LoL momentan fehlerfrei funktioniert ist der Shop, Punkt. Es kann nicht sein, das die Ergänzung des EU server clusters 2 Monate braucht.

Das von dir beschrieben Verhalten ist natürlich unter aller Sau.

@painschkes:

Poste doch mal ein dxdiag log, und versucht Adobe AIR zu deinstallieren und die aktuellste Version neu zu installieren.


----------



## Arosk (23. Juni 2011)

Heute noch zu keinem Match gekommen <.<


----------



## painschkes (23. Juni 2011)

_Adobe Air wurde neu installiert und hier ist sein DX-Diag-Bericht : 



Spoiler



------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/23/2011, 23:43:01
 	Machine name: NILS
 Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647)
 	Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
 	System Model: HP Compaq dx2300 Microtower
 	BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
 	Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz (2 CPUs)
 	Memory: 2046MB RAM
 	Page File: 1437MB used, 2501MB available
 	Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
	DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
 	DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
 DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
 	Display Tab 1: No problems found.
 	Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
 	Music Tab: No problems found.
 	Input Tab: No problems found.
 	Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:	0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
 	Card name: ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO
 	Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
 	Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9589)
 	DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
 	Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9589&SUBSYS_06321092&REV_00
 Display Memory: 512.0 MB
 	Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
 	Monitor: LG W2261(Analog)
 Monitor Max Res: 1920,1080
 	Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
 Driver Version: 6.14.0010.7200 (English)
 	DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 5/25/2011 04:55:58, 302592 bytes
 	WHQL Logo'd: Yes
 WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
 	VDD: Nicht zutreffend
 	Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
	Mini VDD Date: 5/25/2011 06:21:44, 6554624 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D6C9-11CF-026F-3826A1C2CB35}
 	Vendor ID: 0x1002
 	Device ID: 0x9589
 	SubSys ID: 0x06321092
 	Revision ID: 0x0000
 	Revision ID: 0x0000
 	Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
 	{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
 	{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
 	{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
 	{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
 	{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
 	Registry: OK
 	DDraw Status: Enabled
 	D3D Status: Enabled
 	AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
 	Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
 	Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_14627336&REV_1000
 	Manufacturer ID: 1
 	Product ID: 100
 	Type: WDM
 	Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
 	Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5366 (English)
 	Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 	WHQL Logo'd: Yes
 	Date and Size: 1/30/2007 20:57:50, 4474368 bytes
 	Other Files: 
 	Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
 	HW Accel Level: Full
 	Cap Flags: 0xF5F
	Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
 	HW Memory: 0
 	Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
 I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
 	Registry: OK
 	Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
 	Description: Webcam C160
 Default Sound Capture: Yes
 Default Voice Capture: Yes
 	Driver Name: usbaudio.sys
 	Driver Version: 5.01.2600.5512 (English)
 	Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 	Date and Size: 4/13/2008 20:45:12, 60032 bytes
 	Cap Flags: 0x41
 	Format Flags: 0x440

 	Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
 Default Sound Capture: No
 Default Voice Capture: No
 	Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
 	Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5366 (English)
 	Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 	Date and Size: 1/30/2007 20:57:50, 4474368 bytes
 	Cap Flags: 0x41
 	Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
 	DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
 	DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
	Acceleration: n/a
 	Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
 	Microsoft MIDI-Mapper [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
 	Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
 	Registry: OK
 	Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
 	Device Name: Maus
 	Attached: 1
	Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
 	FF Driver: n/a

 	Device Name: Tastatur
 	Attached: 1
	Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
 	FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
 	Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-Root-Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CB
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 20:45:37, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 04:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC315
| | Location: Logitech USB Keyboard
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/13/2008 20:45:27, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/13/2008 20:45:26, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/13/2008 20:45:22, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/14/2008 04:22:11, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-Tastatur
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC315
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| | | Service: kbdhid
| | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/14/2008 03:58:37, 14720 bytes
| | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 03:58:36, 25216 bytes
| | 
+-+ USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x18D2, 0x027C
| | Location: RAPTOR-GAMING LM1
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/13/2008 20:45:27, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/13/2008 20:45:26, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/13/2008 20:45:22, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/14/2008 04:22:11, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-konforme Maus
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x18D2, 0x027C
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 03:49:36, 23552 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/18/2001 05:22:44, 12288 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Terminalserver-Tastaturtreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 04:23:26, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 03:58:36, 25216 bytes
| 
+ Terminalserver-Maustreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 04:23:26, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 03:49:36, 23552 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider: IPX Adapter 1 - (00000000,7A7905FF2AE1)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider: IPX Adapter 2 - (00000000,001D92226275)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider: IPX Adapter 3 - (00000000,00040EFFFFFF)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: LAN-Verbindung 2 - IPv4 - 
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: LAN-Verbindung - IPv4 - 
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Hamachi - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1,4 KBit/s
Voxware SC06 6,4 KBit/s
Voxware SC03 3,2 KBit/s
MS-PCM 64 KBit/s
MS-ADPCM 32,8 KBit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 KBit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8,6 KBit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
 	Drive: C:
 Free Space: 37.4 GB
Total Space: 142.4 GB
File System: NTFS
 	Model: SAMSUNG HD161HJ

 	Drive: D:
 Free Space: 8.4 GB
Total Space: 10.2 GB
File System: NTFS
 	Model: SAMSUNG HD161HJ

 	Drive: F:
 	Model: CD-ROM-Laufwerk
 	Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/13/2008 20:40:46, 62976 bytes

 	Drive: E:
 	Model: ASUS DVD-E616A3T
 	Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/13/2008 20:40:46, 62976 bytes

 	Drive: G:
 	Model: GLM QZGTI345MV SCSI CdRom Device
 	Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/13/2008 20:40:46, 62976 bytes

 	Drive: H:
 	Model: GLM QZGTI345MV SCSI CdRom Device
 	Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/13/2008 20:40:46, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
 	Name: Intel(R) 946GZ/PL/GL PCI Express Root Port Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2971&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&08
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 04:02:13, 68224 bytes

 	Name: Intel(R) 946GZ/PL/GL Processor to I/O Controller Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2970&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&00
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DC&SUBSYS_336C1462&REV_01\4&1AF1648C&0&40F0
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys, 8.00.0043.0000 (German), 10/31/2006 16:15:24, 165760 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Prounstl.exe, 9.00.0003.0000 (English), 1/17/2007 17:07:40, 154496 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e100b325.din, 10/11/2006 17:57:56, 5456 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NicCo.dll, 1.01.0005.0000 (English), 1/17/2007 17:02:24, 28536 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NicInst.dll, 9.06.0002.0000 (English), 1/17/2007 17:03:10, 35704 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e100bmsg.dll, 8.00.0040.0000 (English), 1/17/2007 16:59:20, 43880 bytes

 	Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_73361462&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&FB
 Driver: n/a

 	Name: Microsoft UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_73361462&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&D8
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 18:36:05, 144384 bytes

 	Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_73361462&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&EF
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:35, 30208 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:36, 143872 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 04:22:31, 77312 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:37, 59520 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:22:11, 7168 bytes

 	Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_73361462&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&EB
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:35, 20608 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:36, 143872 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 04:22:31, 77312 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:37, 59520 bytes

 	Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_73361462&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&EA
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:35, 20608 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:36, 143872 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 04:22:31, 77312 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:37, 59520 bytes

 	Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_73361462&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&E9
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:35, 20608 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:36, 143872 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 04:22:31, 77312 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:37, 59520 bytes

 	Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_73361462&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&E8
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:35, 20608 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:36, 143872 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 04:22:31, 77312 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:37, 59520 bytes

 	Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_73361462&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&FA
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (German), 8/18/2001 05:30:42, 3328 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/13/2008 20:40:29, 24960 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:40:30, 96512 bytes

 	Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Controller - 27B8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&2411E6FE&0&F8
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 03:58:03, 37632 bytes

 	Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&2411E6FE&0&F0
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 04:02:13, 68224 bytes

 	Name: Microsoft UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA08&SUBSYS_AA081092&REV_00\4&12F81FDF&0&0108
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 18:36:05, 144384 bytes

 	Name: ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9589&SUBSYS_06321092&REV_00\4&12F81FDF&0&0008
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.7200 (German), 5/25/2011 06:21:44, 6554624 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0020 (English), 5/25/2011 04:58:28, 53248 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.7200 (English), 5/25/2011 04:55:58, 302592 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0510 (English), 5/25/2011 04:22:34, 856064 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 5/25/2011 04:39:08, 26112 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0841 (English), 5/25/2011 05:14:06, 4059328 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0312 (English), 5/25/2011 04:54:56, 3152384 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 4/20/2011 18:30:06, 233765 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 5/25/2011 04:51:50, 3 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 5/25/2011 04:51:50, 887724 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 6.14.0010.0023 (English), 5/25/2011 04:38:52, 64512 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atimpc32.dll, 6.14.0010.0023 (English), 5/25/2011 04:38:52, 64512 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1061 (English), 5/25/2011 04:27:52, 200704 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.cap, 5/25/2011 04:52:12, 808736 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiapfxx.exe, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 5/25/2011 04:34:52, 151552 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiapfxx.blb, 5/25/2011 04:35:30, 166672 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvamv.dll, 6.14.0010.0184 (English), 5/25/2011 05:07:40, 956160 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 5/25/2011 04:36:10, 53248 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 5/25/2011 04:27:36, 17408 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 17:01:04, 24064 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4254 (English), 5/25/2011 04:37:34, 643072 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4177 (English), 7/4/2008 05:13:35, 139264 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2563 (English), 5/25/2011 04:39:28, 212992 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0006 (English), 5/25/2011 04:39:16, 155648 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 5/25/2011 04:39:00, 43520 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0152 (German), 5/25/2011 04:31:28, 651264 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.4161.39509 (German), 5/25/2011 04:56:58, 462848 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.1417 (English), 5/25/2011 05:42:42, 5922816 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.1417 (English), 5/25/2011 05:53:14, 57344 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.1417 (English), 5/25/2011 05:53:06, 53248 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 23:35:28, 118784 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.10834 (German), 5/25/2011 05:05:18, 503808 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.10834 (English), 5/25/2011 05:47:42, 17989632 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4006 (English), 5/25/2011 06:15:14, 311296 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 5/19/2011 10:13:40, 32635 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 6/22/2009 17:34:18, 45056 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/27/2010 20:32:08, 294912 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
 ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 27136 bytes
 dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 04:00:00 10496 bytes
	d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 8192 bytes
	d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 1689088 bytes
 d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 04:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 824320 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 04:00:00 590336 bytes
 d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 04:00:00 350208 bytes
 d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 04:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 04:00:00 34816 bytes
 dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 04:00:00 33040 bytes
 dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 24064 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 04:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 57856 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:43 29696 bytes
 dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:43 17920 bytes
 dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:20:27 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:20:27 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 214016 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:43 83456 bytes
 dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 116736 bytes
 dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 04:00:00 54032 bytes
 dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 163328 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 186368 bytes
 dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 04:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 04:00:00 395264 bytes
 	joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 69632 bytes
 gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 German Final Retail 8/4/2004 04:00:00 78336 bytes
 	pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:23 35328 bytes
 dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 1293824 bytes
 dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 19456 bytes
 dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 74240 bytes
 dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 104448 bytes
 dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 61440 bytes
 dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 82432 bytes
 system.dll: 1.01.4322.2470 English Final Retail 10/8/2010 18:21:28 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:54 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:46 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:48 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:49 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:50 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:50 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:51 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:51 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:52 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:52 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:54 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:54 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:55 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:55 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:55 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:53 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:53 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 6/23/2011 21:40:53 223232 bytes
 dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 619008 bytes
 dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 2113536 bytes
 mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/18/2010 08:52:56 954368 bytes
 mfc42.dll: 6.02.8081.0000 English Final Retail 2/8/2011 15:33:28 978944 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:32 24576 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:07 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 59904 bytes
 dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 500278 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:14 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 148992 bytes
 msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:16 14336 bytes
 encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:10 20480 bytes
	qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 22:47:18 211456 bytes
	qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:23 192512 bytes
 	qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:23 279040 bytes
	qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:23 387072 bytes
 qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:23 563200 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:21:32 733696 bytes
 quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5933 German Final Retail 2/5/2010 20:25:49 1297408 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 German Final Retail 8/26/2009 10:00:21 247326 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 199680 bytes
 ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:12 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:12 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:12 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:12 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:12 183808 bytes
 ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 German Final Retail 8/5/2009 10:59:36 206336 bytes
 	ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 21:16:36 141056 bytes
 ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:08 129536 bytes
 ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:14 4096 bytes
 stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:45:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:39:50 5376 bytes
 mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:39:51 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:39:52 7552 bytes
 swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:39:53 4352 bytes
 mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:39:50 5504 bytes
 ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:08 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 118272 bytes
 ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:46:22 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:46:22 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:18 1433088 bytes
	slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:46:24 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:46:26 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:46:24 17024 bytes
 vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 30208 bytes
 msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 19:11:57 17920 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:08 61952 bytes
 ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:08 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:08 91648 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:32 54272 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:46:24 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:32 51200 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming-VBI-Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI-Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Untertiteldecoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST-Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
QuickTime Audio Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
QuickTime Video Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
InterVideo Video Decoder,0x00700000,2,4,IVIVIDEO.ax,5.00.0011.1166
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
InterVideo Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,IviAudioProcess.ax,
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DivX AAC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,daac.ax,7.01.0000.0010
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Intervideo CDSF Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ivicdsf.ax,9.00.0000.0000
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DivX H.264 Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDecH264.ax,8.01.0000.0094
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.03.0000.0084
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
InterVideo Audio Decoder,0x00700000,1,1,iviaudio.ax,5.00.0011.1166
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
DivX Demux,0x00600000,1,0,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DivX MKV Demux,0x00200000,0,1,DMFSource.ax,1.00.0000.0047
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
InterVideo Navigator,0x00190000,0,3,Ivinav.ax,5.00.0011.1166
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DivX Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming-Tee/Splitter-Geräte:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming-Daten-Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel-Echounterdrückung,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetablesynthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel-DLS-Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel-DRM-Audioentschlüsselung,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DivX 6.8.5 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DivX 6.8.5 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Lernout & Hauspie CELP 4.8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 12kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 16kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

Audio Capture Sources:
Webcam C160,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming-Capturegeräte:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Logitech Webcam C160,0x00200000,3,0,,5.03.2600.5512
Webcam C160,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming-Wiedergabegeräte:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA-Wiedergabefilter:
BDA-IP-Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Capture Sources:
Logitech Webcam C160,0x00200000,3,0,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming-Mixer:
Microsoft Kernel-Waveaudiomixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6076
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6076

WDM Streaming-Kommunikations-Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5933

WDM Streaming-Systemgeräte:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,6,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Webcam C160,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA-Empfängerkomponente:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512


_


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2011)

Was hat das jetzt für einen Sinn?

Mach lieber mal Thread im Technikforum mit Infos auf.


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2011)

_Hab ich im Laberthread schon - was bringt mir das aber wenn es nur bei LoL auftritt und da sogut wie niemand LoL spielt? Alles andere (Grafiktreiber,etc.) wobei sie helfen könnten - haben wir ja schon getestet._


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2011)

Wie siehts mit offiziellem Support aus?


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2011)

_Hab das Forum soweit durchforstet wie ich konnte - bzw. die Bereiche die mir Sinnvoll erschienen..nichts passendes gefunden._


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _An unknown DirectX Error acured - bla bla bla" - Direct X und den Grafikkartentreiber haben wir schon neu installiert - kommt auch nur bei LoL..
> _



Frag am besten mal da nach. 
Hier sind noch alle wichtigen Funtkionen usw. 

Edit: Es gibt übrigens wieder eine kleine Entschädigung. Thread


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. Juni 2011)

> Die Mission von Riot Games ist es, die Spieler orientierteste Firma der Welt zu sein. League of Legends wurde aus einer einfachen Idee zu einem weltweit ergreifenden Phänomen. Unsere Spieleranzahl umfasst mehrere Millionen Spieler und erstreckt sich über dutzende von Ländern. Dieser Umstand hat uns zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit durch “Cyberterroristen” beschert, was sich leider sehr negativ auf euer Spielerlebnis auswirkt.
> 
> Ihr habt möglicherweise bereits von Gerüchten über mögliche DDoS-Angriffe gehört. Unglücklicherweise sind diese Gerüchte wahr und haben einen großen Anteil daran, dass unsere Dienste im Moment nicht die Qualität aufweisen, die wir bereitstellen möchten. Wir haben rund um die Uhr gearbeitet um die Stabilität zu erhalten, aber Aufgrund der böswilligen und unvorhersehbaren Natur solcher Internetangriffe konnten wir dies nur begrenzt gewährleisten.
> 
> ...




Quelle


----------



## skyline930 (24. Juni 2011)

Okay, die wurden DDoS'd :/
Dann nehme ich natürlich alles davor von mir geschrieben zurück, da ist es kein wunder das alles drunter und drüber geht...


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2011)

naja, ichd enke das ddos bezieht sich nur auf die einmalige Attacke von Lulzsec und der betraff ja auch den loginserver der Ammis, warum dann trotzdem nur wir in der EU die Probleme haben istd amit nicht geklärt. Aber immerhin mal ein statement plus 550 RP


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2011)

Stimmt das mit den extra RP wirklich ? 
Cool ,dann hätte ich schon 900 *.*


----------



## Kremlin (24. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Stimmt das mit den extra RP wirklich ?
> Cool ,dann hätte ich schon 900 *.*



jap, bis zum 1. juli sind die verteilt. manche kriegen ihre rp halt früher und manche später.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2011)

trolololo 900 RP & nicht einmal dafür gelatzt trolololo





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (25. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> naja, ichd enke das ddos bezieht sich nur auf die einmalige Attacke von Lulzsec und der betraff ja auch den loginserver der Ammis, warum dann trotzdem nur wir in der EU die Probleme haben istd amit nicht geklärt. Aber immerhin mal ein statement plus 550 RP



Naja, auch wenn es nur der Loginserver der Amis war, es ist trotzdem ein Angriff auf die gesamte Infrastruktur, und es müssen wiederrum Leute die angerichteten Schäden beheben, evtl. Sicherheitslücken schließen und dafür sorgen das so etwas nicht wieder passiert. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein DDoS-Angriff auf einen Teil der gesamten Server auch ein indirekter Angriff auf die Gesamtserver.

Hoffentlich kommen die RP bald, dann kann ich mir noch Kennen holen wo er im Angebot ist *_*


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juni 2011)

das woltle ich ja auch garnicht außer frage stellen skyline, aber es wundert michd as eben nur eu dann mit diesem problem zu kämpfen hat wenn dabei hauptsächlich die ammis attackiert wurden und bei denen läufts ja.
will damit sagen: es soll davon ablenken das die serverkapazitäten schon vor langem in der eu ausgereizt wurden.

btw: warum gibts denn mal keine runenschnäppchen?^^ so wenig wie ich in letzter zeit spielen kann krieg ich kaum ip zusammen <.<

edit: leicht erschreckend wie schnell der thread doch 3 seiten erreicht hat


----------



## TrollJumper (25. Juni 2011)

Halloween sollte es wieder welche geben :>


----------



## Skatero (25. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das woltle ich ja auch garnicht außer frage stellen skyline, aber es wundert michd as eben nur eu dann mit diesem problem zu kämpfen hat wenn dabei hauptsächlich die ammis attackiert wurden und bei denen läufts ja.
> will damit sagen: es soll davon ablenken das die serverkapazitäten schon vor langem in der eu ausgereizt wurden.
> 
> btw: warum gibts denn mal keine runenschnäppchen?^^ so wenig wie ich in letzter zeit spielen kann krieg ich kaum ip zusammen <.<
> ...



Dass die Leistung des Servers nicht mehr ausreicht, haben sie ja auch schon geschrieben.
Sie haben ja auch schon neue Hardware, nur haben sie die noch nicht dem Serverpark hinzugefügt.

Momentan funktioniert es ja sowieso sehr gut. Keine Warteschlange, 30er Ping und sonst auch keine Bugs.


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juni 2011)

ich weiß das sie das schon gesagt hatten, aber schon vor nen halben jahr  und es liegt immer noch daran das server fehlen, bloß nach einem halben jahr sowas nochmal als begründung auszugeben dürfte ohne zusatz auch für riot zu dreist klingen ^^

und ich hatte grad nee warteschlange....1,30min^^


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2011)

Jemand schon die RP erhalten?


----------



## Kremlin (26. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jemand schon die RP erhalten?



ja.


----------



## Dolgrim (26. Juni 2011)

Kremlin schrieb:


> ja.



dito


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

hat noch jemand ständig PVP.net Verbindungsabrüche wenn er irgendwas im Beschwörerprofil nachgucken will?


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2011)

Hab noch keine RP bekommen :<


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

nach einem schönen irelia-spiel bei dem ich bei der hälfte das spiels noch nen surrendervote überstehen musste und dennoch gewonnen aus dem spiel geworfen >.< dabei wollte ich mich doch mit meiner statistik selbst auf wolke sieben hiefen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hat noch jemand ständig PVP.net Verbindungsabrüche wenn er irgendwas im Beschwörerprofil nachgucken will?



Ja


----------



## Arosk (26. Juni 2011)

Immer genial das man in Random Games im eigenen Team immer die Noobs hat :<

Am besten sind natürlich die, die nur am Tower stehen und nichts machen... und natürlich die Leute die im 2v2 abhauen obwohl du einen schon Instant gekillt hast <3 Das nennt man Teamplay!

Wenn man nur so Kackbratzen bekommt lohnt es sich halt eher 20 Min Games gegen Bots zu machen... und selbst da laufen dir Leute über den Weg... unglaublich.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

zu blöd das die das botfarmen generfed haben  so konnte man in einer stunde 5 bot games machen und hat ungefähr gleich viel oder sogar mehr ep und xp bekommen wie bei einem richtigen spiel. so konnte man gut lvl und ep sammeln wenn man mal keine lust auf ein paar noobs hat und eigene leute nicht on sind.

btw: wer schaffts schneller ein botgame  mit einem sieg zu beenden? mein rekord 9.57min mit mundo. mal gucken ob ich es nochmal schaff und nen screeni mach


----------



## TrollJumper (26. Juni 2011)

Geht mit Yi sicherlich.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Juni 2011)

sicher? denkd ran in der zeit famste kaum was zusammen und dein ulti ist auch erst ab lvl 6 verfügbar  da hab ich mit mundo schon 2 tümre down ^^


----------



## skyline930 (26. Juni 2011)

Mit einer kompletten Runenseite auf AD oder Attackspeed geht das mit Yi schneller, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. Juni 2011)

Wie man nicht mal in Ruhe nach einem Game die Statistiken durchschauen darf, zum Mäuse melken! Nieder mit den Serverproblemen!


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2011)

ah, deswegen warste weg, warwick hat dich nochmal gelobt und wollte wieder mit dir spielen. könnte sein das eine anfrage auf dich wartet


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (27. Juni 2011)

37 Minuten Wartezeit und Server sind überlastet! Buja!


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Juni 2011)

Sind bei euch sie Server auch busy?


----------



## Raffzahl (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, die Server sind auch bei mir busy.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juni 2011)

dann war wohl zu großer andrang, war von 18h bis jetzt durchgehend eingeloggt


----------



## Beckenblockade (29. Juni 2011)

Langsam gehts mir auch wirklich auf den Sack...
Man kann ja kaum noch spielen - und wenn dann mit hanebüchenen Queuezeiten von 50min+.
Gerade mal wieder seit ner Stunde Server busy für mich.


----------



## Arosk (29. Juni 2011)

IMMER NOCH KEINE RP!


----------



## Kontinuum (29. Juni 2011)

das schlimmste ist nichtmal die warteschlange, sondern dass man nach der ewigen wartezeit dann noch häufig rausfliegt + nochmal warten muss; oder dass dann der chat + matchmaking nicht funktioniert und man doch noch warten muss...
ein kumpel von mir hat sich übrigens auch nen boost (für echtes geld) gekauft, den er jetzt so gut wie garnicht nutzen kann; echt nice von riot.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Juni 2011)

bei server downs werden die boosts weiter geführt. was die warteschlange betrifft ist scheiße, aber der support von riot lässt da tatsächlich mit sich reden


----------



## Raffzahl (29. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> IMMER NOCH KEINE RP!



"Hinweis: Die Gutschrift der RP wurde heute (24.) Morgen gestartet und wird bis zum 1. Juli andauern. Solltet ihr diese nicht sofort erhalten, keine Angst, einfach noch etwas Geduld haben!" 
Quelle

Wird also in den nächsten 2 Tagen kommen.


----------



## Arosk (29. Juni 2011)

Hat halt schon jeder den ich kenne....

Server btw wieder weg <3


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juni 2011)

Und um halb 4 nachts sind sie wieder da, yay


----------



## Ennia (30. Juni 2011)

Für die, die es nicht mitbekommen haben sollten:

Die EU Platform wird nun in zwei Teile geteilt: EU West und EU Nordic & East.

Beide, neuen Plattformen sollen die selben Kapazitäten haben wie die derzeitige EU Platform; d.h. sie verdoppeln die Kapazitäten. In den nächsten Wochen werden wir alle der entsprechenden Zone zugeteilt, wobei Riot auf Freundeslisten rücksicht nehmen wird (also, dass man von seinen Freunden nicht getrennt wird). Sollte es dennoch zu einer "Trennung" kommen, steht jedem ein Gratistransfer zu. Wenn das kein Service ist... 


Ich wusste es immer, das Riot hart dran arbeitet, dass die Situation in Europa besser wird - es kam halt die Dreamhack ein wenig dazwischen und die Community wurde in dieser Zeit zu wenig informiert.

Wer mehr dazu wissen will:

http://eu.leagueoflegends.com/eu-platform-split-faq


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Juni 2011)

dazu haben wir sogar nen eigenen thread ennia


----------



## Ennia (30. Juni 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> dazu haben wir sogar nen eigenen thread ennia



ups  naja, doppelt hält besser, oder?


----------



## iceteaboss (30. Juni 2011)

Serstatus: Nicht verfügbar


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2011)

_Wieder Online._


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Juni 2011)

Beschäftigt.


----------



## painschkes (30. Juni 2011)

_Jup -.-'_


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Juni 2011)

So wie ich das verstanden habe wurde das System geändert das du erst durch den Launcher kommst wenn auch keine Warteschlange vorhanden ist ergo kann ich einloggen vor 23 Uhr vergessen.

Ich könnt kotzen.
Da war mir die Schlange lieber.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juni 2011)

Silkroad ist nichts mehr gegen LoL


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2011)

Alter was soll das mit Server busy ?!
Vorallem muss man dann immer noch 20min in die Warteschlange wenn man mal durch ist -.-


----------



## Kremlin (1. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alter was soll das mit Server busy ?!
> Vorallem muss man dann immer noch 20min in die Warteschlange wenn man mal durch ist -.-



20 mins aber noch zu vekraften wenn man bedenkt, dass es vor ein paar tagen noch ne gute stunde war.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2011)

Ja aber mit dem Server Busy braucht man auch ca 20 min bis man drin ist


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2011)

Joa, und ich hab immer noch keine RP bekommen... und heute ist der 1.

Wirklich 1a Leistung, da gehts ja schneller Spiele in Dota zu finden.


----------



## Raffzahl (1. Juli 2011)

Hab LoL nebenbei laufen... warte seit ca. 42 Minuten auf ein normales Spiel 5v5. Geschätzte Wartezeit liegt aber bei 18 Sekunden. Super gemacht, Riot!


----------



## painschkes (1. Juli 2011)

_Busy.. _._.


----------



## Arosk (1. Juli 2011)

Immerhin sind jetzt auch mal endlich die RP da


----------



## painschkes (2. Juli 2011)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Samstag um 11 Uhr..

-----

Und jetzt : Busy..

-----

Geht mir schon aufn Sack..
_


----------



## skyline930 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich machs mittlerweile folgendermaßen: Wenn ich nix zu tun hab einloggen, und was anderes machen. Dann ein schnelles Coop für Firstwin, und wieder aus. Mehr geht eh kaum. US Server = 100ms Ping, und ich komm trotzdem kaum von der Stelle, kb.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Juli 2011)

von riot in ihrem eigenen forum nicht gern gesehen aber hier mal ein link, mit dem ihr den busy status umgehen könnt: http://denis-l.de/league-of-legends-status/
es sollte aber klar sein das der busy status nicht zum spaß da ist und zumindest bei mir hat er spätestens nach 5min warten auf online umgeschaltet


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

Viel Schlimmer find ich es ,das wenn ich einmal drin bin ,noch während der Wartezeit auf ein Spiel ,rausfliege -.-


----------



## painschkes (3. Juli 2011)

_Oder das man drin ist aber kein Spiel starten kann weil man sich nicht in die Warteschlangen einloggen kann.._


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

oder so ...
Schlimm sowas -.-


----------



## Kronas (3. Juli 2011)

Das Problem sind laut Riot nicht die Server, sondern die Software, die nur eine begrenzte Zahl von eingeloggten Clients auf die Reihe bekommt. Da auf EU mehr Spieler sind als auf US, geht das ganze bei US im Moment auch noch gut, aber bei EU scheint sich das nur durch die angekündigte Aufteilung von Europa machen zu lassen.


----------



## Pente (3. Juli 2011)

Kronas schrieb:


> Das Problem sind laut Riot nicht die Server, sondern die Software, die nur eine begrenzte Zahl von eingeloggten Clients auf die Reihe bekommt. Da auf EU mehr Spieler sind als auf US, geht das ganze bei US im Moment auch noch gut, aber bei EU scheint sich das nur durch die angekündigte Aufteilung von Europa machen zu lassen.


Der Unterschied der Spielerzahl ist nicht so enorm. Der große Unterschied zwischen US-Server und EU sind die Zeitzonen (http://www.weltzeit.de/zeitzonenkarte.php). Wenn man sich die Karte genau ansieht merkt man schnell, dass auf den EU Servern die Zeitunterschiede sehr gering sind und dadurch der Ansturm während der Prime-Time deutlich höher ist als auf den US Servern. Die Last verteilt sich dort einfach viel besser über den Tag hinweg.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Juli 2011)

Zum Teil kommt mir diese Firma sehr stümperhaft rüber.
(Fehlerhafte Deutsche Übersetzungen, Server Probleme usw.)

Das ist nicht mehr fein.
Hauptsache auf der Dreamhack das Game promoten und dann keinen Service bieten können.

Irgendwo lustig.


----------



## skyline930 (3. Juli 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Zum Teil kommt mir diese Firma sehr stümperhaft rüber.
> (Fehlerhafte Deutsche Übersetzungen, Server Probleme usw.)
> 
> Das ist nicht mehr fein.
> ...



Naja, die haben glaub ich mittlerweile so viele Player, dass sie die Menge nicht erwartet haben. Sprache auf Englisch umstellen ist eh besser, da die deutschen Sprachausgaben ja mal Ohrenbluten zum Quadrat sind.
Und der Support allgemein ist ja eigentlich ganz gut, die müssen jetzt nur ihre Hard/Software-bedingten Hürden überwinden, und dann gehts wieder.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

ICH BIN DRIN *-*


----------



## Arosk (3. Juli 2011)

Komm heim und will noch ne Runde zocken... Busy seit 2 Stunden...


----------



## Arosk (3. Juli 2011)

omg nach 30 min warteschlange: unbekannter fehler... ich habs langsam null bock mehr auf den müll


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2011)

Ich bin drin & alles läuft super


----------



## skyline930 (4. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



No comment, da ich gerade in meine Tastatur beiße.


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Juli 2011)

Hab gerade ausgeloggt, kannst meinen Slot haben.


----------



## Kronas (4. Juli 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hab gerade ausgeloggt, kannst meinen Slot haben.



Nur leider läuft das Einlogg System nicht nach Anzahl der sich ausloggenden Leute, sondern verringert sich die Position immer um den gleichen Wert.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja auch ein Einlogschlange und keine Warteschlange wie man sie aus WoW kennt 


aww nice, vor 2 Stunden eingeloggt, da stand noch 25 min, jetzt steht 12 min <3 Gute Angaben, was will mann mehr!


----------



## Beckenblockade (5. Juli 2011)

Bin eben reingekommen und hab meine aktuelle Runenseite komplettiert, hab mich jetzt aber dafür entschieden den Stream zu gucken. x)


----------



## Leolost (7. Juli 2011)

Ach ja abends mal eben eine runde zocken. Spiel angemacht Server online, ein erster Lichtblick.
Ich tippe meine Login daten ein und siehe da," App. wait time 56min". Langsam verstehe ich die Menschen die sich eine US 2. Acc zulegen.


----------



## Ennia (8. Juli 2011)

Hm, also ich habs gestern wieder mal versucht mich einzuloggen und beim ersten mal war ich nur 25 Minuten in der Warteschlange - habe mich dann um 22:00 wieder ausgeloggt. Um 23:00 habe ich mich wieder eingeloggt und nach 10 Minuten war ich wieder drinnen. Ich finde, dass man das doch noch verkraften kann.


----------



## skyline930 (8. Juli 2011)

Kann mir einer erklären was da mal wieder falsch läuft?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2011)

jaja, wie immer... ich komm heim und will ne runde zocken... /wave @ 1:30 h schlange... da ich in 2 stunden schon wieder weg muss kann ich auch gleich das spiel löschen...


----------



## Ennia (12. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> jaja, wie immer... ich komm heim und will ne runde zocken... /wave @ 1:30 h schlange... da ich in 2 stunden schon wieder weg muss kann ich auch gleich das spiel löschen...



JA, war bei mir das Selbe. Im Endeffekt hat es aber dann nur 30 Minuten gedauert.


----------



## skyline930 (13. Juli 2011)

Klasse, Riot hat sich was neues einfallen lassen. Jetzt wartet man um halb 11 morgens eine Stunde Queue, um dann wieder auf Over 9000 zu sein, und bei Zeit steht Calculating... - KLASSE!

Edit: Die Zeit läuft bis ~20 min runter, und setzt sich dann wieder auf 40-50 min hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



._.


----------



## Raffzahl (13. Juli 2011)

Bei mir ist die Zeit seit 10 Minuten etwa bei 2 Stunden 

Edit: "The server is currently busy. Please try again later."


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2011)

_Bin drin - wollte Leona kaufen - sie wird im Profil angezeigt - ist aber im Shop nicht zu finden..Riot wird immer besser :-)_


----------



## TrollJumper (13. Juli 2011)

Habe mich auch gewundert.....

Naja neuer Kassa und Amumu skin wird auch nicht angezeigt. 

Ist wohl das gleiche wie damals mit Fürst Mordekaiser, die kommen alle noch.....


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2011)

_Irgendwo gabs / gibts ne Meldung das sie erst schauen wollen ob die Server gut laufen und sie dann alles freischalten wollen - auf der einen Seite gut - auf der anderen nervig -.-'_


----------



## TrollJumper (13. Juli 2011)

Sehs mal positiv, so können wir alle zur Leona free-week spielen


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2011)

_Haha.. 

Naja..mich störts eh nich so - eigentlich brauch / will ich sie garnicht - ich hol aber alle neuen Champs um mir einen Eindruck zu verschaffen..Punkte hab ich eh genug..naja..jetzt erstmal ne Runde mit irgendwas anderem :-)_


----------



## Arosk (14. Juli 2011)

Nice, seit dem Patch crashed das Spiel andauernd und danach kommt man nicht mehr ins Game rein... gz


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nice, seit dem Patch crashed das Spiel andauernd und danach kommt man nicht mehr ins Game rein... gz



Nice, grad Spiel einfach so abgekackt und jetzt hab ich ne Stunde Warteschlange... beim Kollegen genauso... nice das der eine Typ jetzt allein 3v3 spielen muss... Epic fail shit


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube einige Leute verstehen diesen Thread falsch  
Das hier ist kein flame-thread ,sondern eher ein Platz wo man sich die Zeit vertreiben kann & austauschen kann bis man wieder spielen kann...


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2011)

Genau dazu hab ich ihn doch genutzt ^^ Spiel abgekackt und 1 Stunde Warteschlange :>


----------



## TrollJumper (20. Juli 2011)

SEEEEEEEERVEEEEEEEER OOOOONLINE !!!!!!!!!einseinself!!!!!


----------



## Raffzahl (20. Juli 2011)

Login Queue von 8 Minuten.^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

ich schreib zu einem kollegen, den ich grade bei LoL kennengelernt habe : " Ich relog nur kurz, danach können wir endlich ne Runde zocken" und zack ist der Login-Server offline.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_JwAjVK_VIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Naja, dann gehe ich jetzt gezwungenermaßen Schlafen.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (10. August 2011)

Login Q. Ich bring die alle um.


----------



## skyline930 (24. August 2011)

Einer ne Ahnung warum ich nicht reinkomme?
Laut Homepage Serverstatus Busy, laut dem Launcher unavailable.


----------



## TrollJumper (24. August 2011)

http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=368878

Wahrscheinlich irgendwelche Probleme mit nem Patch oder irgend nem anderen Käse.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2011)

Also es geht ja jetzt wieder, aber ist es beabsichtigt, dass man kein Ranked mehr machen kann?


----------



## skyline930 (24. August 2011)

Blargh, 30 min Queue :/

Und: TALON OMFG OMFG OMFG HABENWILL
Das ist der allergeilste Champ aller Zeiten  Ich find den so unglaublich geil, sowas von gekauft! Noch ~2.1k zu 6300 :3


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. August 2011)

Panik! Mein Patch läuft ums Verrecken ab einer bestimmten Stelle nicht weiter! 
Sieht in etwa so aus:
Es patcht bis insgesamt 33% und steht unten auf Step 2/2, 0:00 (ändert sich teilweise auch in den Minusbereich, zB -40:33) und patcht einfach nicht weiter.
Kennt jemand eine Lösung?!


----------



## TrollJumper (25. August 2011)

Und ich lad mit konstanten 10kbps.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. August 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Und ich lad mit konstanten 10kbps.



Ich bin sogar schon auf 2 runter gewesen.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. August 2011)

Weiss niemand was?


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. August 2011)

Ach wahrscheinlich hats eh nur was mit der Bandweite vom Patchserver zu tun, und ich wart jetzt einfach mal 2 stunden...


----------



## TrollJumper (25. August 2011)

JETZT Lade ich wieder mit über 100kbps, ist zwar auch nich viel aber etwas.

Zu den 33%, da ist bei mir nur die Anzeige stehen geblieben, es hat aber trotzdem weiter geladen.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (25. August 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> JETZT Lade ich wieder mit über 100kbps, ist zwar auch nich viel aber etwas.
> 
> Zu den 33%, da ist bei mir nur die Anzeige stehen geblieben, es hat aber trotzdem weiter geladen.



Lade jetzt auch wieder, da waren halt die Server überlastet, denk ich.


----------



## TrollJumper (25. August 2011)

Denk ich mir auch, aber so konnt ich wenigstens noch für die Fahrschule kreuzeln


----------



## Dolgrim (25. August 2011)

Bei mir kommt es auch recht oft vor, dass mein Patcher irgendwo stehen bleibt. Bei mir hilft dann immer den Client neustarten. Danach überprüft er einmalwie weit du den Patch schon geladen hast, dann läuft er aber normal weiter.


----------



## skyline930 (1. September 2011)

Schon wieder Loginqueue, wtf -.-


----------



## Dolgrim (2. September 2011)

Ich habe lieber eine 20 minütige Loginqueue einmal in der Woche, als jeden Tag 2 Stunden zu warten 
Die Server sind um einiges besser geworden durch den Split und das alle Spieler gleichzeitig versuchen auf den Server zu kommen ist klar, wenn dieser über Stunden nicht erreichbar war.


----------



## skyline930 (2. September 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Ich habe lieber eine 20 minütige Loginqueue einmal in der Woche, als jeden Tag 2 Stunden zu warten
> Die Server sind um einiges besser geworden durch den Split und das alle Spieler gleichzeitig versuchen auf den Server zu kommen ist klar, wenn dieser über Stunden nicht erreichbar war.



Joa, nervt trotzdem. Schlimmer ist nur noch wenn man auf US-Servern spielt, Lag of Legends, gg.


----------



## Manoroth (26. September 2011)

ich kann seit gestern morgen net einlogge... kommt das die server überlastet seien... hat das noch wer? oder kann mir wer sagen wie ich das umgehen / beheben kann wens nur mich betrifft?


----------



## tonygt (26. September 2011)

Öhm also bei mir funktionierts kenn auch sonst niemanden bei dem das Prob besteht. Was zeigt er dir den als Fehlermeldung an? Schon mal probiert auf der Website einzuloggen. Vieleicht hast du ja nen Ban bekommen.


----------



## Manoroth (26. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Öhm also bei mir funktionierts kenn auch sonst niemanden bei dem das Prob besteht. Was zeigt er dir den als Fehlermeldung an? Schon mal probiert auf der Website einzuloggen. Vieleicht hast du ja nen Ban bekommen.



es steht einfach das die server überlastet sind und daher das einloggen net möglich ist. auf der hp etc gehts


----------



## tonygt (26. September 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> es steht einfach das die server überlastet sind und daher das einloggen net möglich ist. auf der hp etc gehts



Hmm das kann das kann eigentlich sein bei mir läufts ganz normal hab mich aber auch heute Morgen eingeloggt und seit dem einfach den Pc angelassen aber an sich geht alles. Vieleicht mal LOL neuinstallieren hilft im Zweifesfall meistens


----------

